# Transoral Excision of parapharyngeal space mass CPT code



## mkacmar (Mar 27, 2018)

Surgeon excised lesion down to a connection in the parapharyngeal space but the lesion was excised from its attachment of the gland to the deep lobe of the parotid. I want to use 42410 but he thinks 61605 is more appropriate. He's not using a skull base approach and I was told the definitive (repair) procedures should only be billed in conjunction with an approach code. Since the approach was transoral, which is correct?


----------



## bcbinlex (Apr 24, 2018)

*Parapharyngeal space mass*

Consider unlisted 21899, neck or thorax, which price comparison to 31040 (Pterygomaxillary fossa surgery, any approach).


----------

